# Salt tank.... Salty mold like on sides of tank?



## MARIOPARTY53 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, I have a friend with a slat water tank, But, All aroud the edges there is white mold stuff, what is it? is there a way to stop it? is it normal?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Most likely, this is result of disolved organic compounds carried to the surface of the display by micro-bubbles in the system (much like the results of a skimmer). These compounds then end up on the glass above the waters surface with the bursting of the bubbles, and eventually begin to get moldy. I get this inside of my overflow where the bubble count is higher, and cleaning is not as easily accomplished. Focus on occasional cleaning of the glass above the surface of the water should prevent this from occurring.


----------



## MARIOPARTY53 (Jul 28, 2008)

ok thanks


----------

